# Missed It



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My flat backs onto a railway line ...... 5 minutes ago I heard the unmistakable sound of a steam locomotive ..... WHERE'S MY CAMERA? .... found the camera ...... BATTERY WAS FLAT







..... by the time I plugged the camera in to the charger it was too late









Steam locomotive, half a dozen vintage coaches and an old diesel locomotive bringing up the rear, probably didn't want to overwork the steam loco too much









Would have been nice to have shown you a picture


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I remember reading a letter in AP from this guy who went on a photo holiday to America (the Rockies, Yellow Stone or wherever) anyway everytime the coach stopped they`d all pile out and run around finding the best view, checking which lens to use blah, blah









Well one time this guy`s camera died (can`t remember why) but after a few minutes frustration he accepted the situation, relaxed and started to enjoy the scenary, he realised that sometimes you shouldn`t worry about capturing the moment but should instead just live it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I never had to worry about batteries when I had my Olympus OM1n









I liek the digital camera age ..... but batteries and charging the bloody things is an incovenience


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Especially when they don`t hold a charge as well as when new and are expensive to replace


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not too far from me is the infamous Harringworth Viaduct old midland line Melton Mowbray to Kettering)










82 arches built in the late 1870's across the Welland valley. Quite a site.

Recently I was driving out that way came around the bend at the top of the hill where you get one of the best views and a steam loco was half way across. You've guessed it I didn't have the camera with me









a bigger pic of what it looks like on a bank holiday special.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

PG, call that a viaduct







this is a proper viaduct, northern stylie


















Seriously I had never heard of the Harringworth, why is it infamous?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The "Battle of the Viaducts"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ribblehead pah a mere lightweight!









Harringworth I think is the longest masonry viaduct over a river valley in Britain. I remember as a kid doing a history project about it, 82 arches over 1200 yards long 20 million bricks and only 1 worker died in it's construction.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Isn't t'internet great, some smashing photo's out there!


----------

